# iPhone 1.0.2: So... can we update yet/soon?



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Everything I seem to read about unbricking/jailbreaking + 1.1.1 is for people who bricked their iphones upgrading from 1.0.2 to 1.1.1.

What about us people who stuck with 1.0.2, have working, unlocked and jailbroken iphones and want 1.1.1?

do they have a method yet or are the ones they are coming out with just for people who bricked their phones going to 1.0.2 to 1.1.1?

also.. stupid question but does restoring the iphone in iTunes remove the unlock and jailbreaking stuff? what does it remove essentially?


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

There looks like there will be a free upgrade/jailbreak/unlock solution in the next week or so.

A restore of your phone with 1.0.2 in iTunes will require you to re-activate/jailbreak again- it will not break your unlock.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm using 1.02 via Turbo Sim, and am not really sold on re-jailbreaking. I just wish there was a way to add the wifi store to my iPhone. 

You'd think Apple would have made it a free download or something.... hacked or unhacked phone, they'd missing out on making more money off me!


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

so you lose all 3rd party apps and such with a restore?

Contacts are added back automatically right? But I guess if you have all pictures, and music on the comp, you just sync to get those back.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

I think that on modmyiphone.com there is a way to do it but I am reluctant to try it until I see feedback.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Do Not update to 1.1.1*

Not unless you are ready to brick your phone, regardless of method to used to unlock 1.0.2, updating will brick the phone and require jailbreak, independance and one of the many instruction sets on the web to restore, unlock and activate your phone. Remeber, anytime you use this type of "brute force" reverse software hacking you risk the chance of seeing a black screen forever. So if you can afford a new phone, go ahead try it if not wait a little longer for the recoding by the dev team to be cleaned up and set to automated script.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm happy with my 1.0.2. The only feature I really want that's in 1.1.1 is the louder ringer volume. I could care less about everything else.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Munchie said:


> Not unless you are ready to brick your phone, regardless of method to used to unlock 1.0.2, updating will brick the phone and require jailbreak, independance and one of the many instruction sets on the web to restore, unlock and activate your phone. Remeber, anytime you use this type of "brute force" reverse software hacking you risk the chance of seeing a black screen forever. So if you can afford a new phone, go ahead try it if not wait a little longer for the recoding by the dev team to be cleaned up and set to automated script.


There's an iPhone "revirginizer" out and it works like a charm. 1.1.1 is not the scary beast it was a month ago. You're kind of spreading FUD right now. 

The Revirginizer will restore your 1.0.2 phone back to "factory" settings and then you can update to 1.1.1 -- then you re-activate, jailbreak and unlock. It's not hard and there are so many reports of success on the net.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Spreading What*

The bottom line, IF YOU HAVE TO HACK IT, YOU HAVE TO BE ABLE TO BUY A NEW ONE......................... not sure what "FUD" is but, must be something FUBAR


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt. It's a sales tactic to get you to avoid doing or buying something other than what they want you to do or buy.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm not disagreeing that you are taking your iphone's life in your hands if/when you hack it at all... but seeing as there's no other alternatives in Canada right now, unlocking/activating/jailbreaking a 1.1.1 phone isn't as "Do Not Update" as you are describing. 

There's been numerous reports of success, there's lots of scripts, and I know *nothing* about the terminal or SSH or copying files to and from my iPhone via the two, but I got it to work and my phone is now 1.1.1. Admittedly there are small problems (Yahoo Mail is messing up right now) but it's near flawless.

All I wanted to point out was that revirginizing your 1.0.2 and upgrading to 1.1.1 is not really all that scary anymore. The tools are there, and they're not hard to use.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree, I upgraded from 1.0.2 to 1.1.1 using the guides on modmyiphone.com and it was pretty smooth. The whole process took about an hour.

Bob


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

So I finally did it. Here's my guide I posted on modmyiphone

GUIDE: Simplified version of updating 1.0.2 to 1.1.1 - ModMyiPhone.com - Apple iPhone forum, mods, skins, developing and more


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice, Jackyk. I unlocked my buddy's BNIB 1.1.1 yesterday with the modmyiphone guide without a hitch. The only problem I had was earlier when I wanted to keep him in 1.0.2. It wouldn't work for some odd reason and I followed all the steps that I had done with a previous BNIB 1.0.2 iPhone. The only difference I saw was with AppTapp. Seemed like a newer version. Any thoughts? 

BTW, this was a week 39 with a 5 series screen. Hopefully, those screens are making it through in stores. I have a week 41 coming this week. I sure hope it's a 5. Cheers!


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm pretty sure BNIB 1.1.1's don't need to be downgraded. And BNIB 1.0.2's can just restore to the new 1.1.1 without any hacking. Their baseband's are unedited and therefore, you can just use the new 1.1.1 jailbreaking/unlocking guides. ie: carnaval by brasuco

apptapp shouldn't have anything to do with it. but keep note that the newest version of that works best with 1.1.1. I tried it on 1.0.2 and had to downgrade. so save the trouble

edit: use this chart to determine what you need to do:








but after you finally have 1.1.1... use carnaval instead of touchfree and all that other poop he says. carnaval jailbreaks/unlocks/installs installer.app/and fixes youtube all in one


----------



## gdiener (Oct 6, 2007)

*Just Updated*

Just finished updating my unlocked 1.0.2 iphone to the new 1.1.1 firmware on my mac (running Leopard) with no problems. Actually went a little smoother than the first unlock I did on 1.0.2. Everything works including all my third part apps from the last firmware.
I used the method mentioned in this post:
Virginized my 1.0.2 and updated to 1.1.1 ( GUI - Mac ) - ModMyiPhone.com - Apple iPhone forum, mods, skins, developing and more


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh I should also mention that my guide there is a windows-friendly guide


----------



## ipodjon120 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow lots of great information. I'm thinking of trying this soon too as I am having a bunch of glitches with my current unlocked phone that are driving me nuts. YouTube doesn't work, the clock app just crashes, and Safari crashes all the time too. I just have no clue how my phone was unlocked (anySIM, iUnlock, IPSF, TurboSIM, etc...) when I bought it. Is there any way to figure that out?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

There's something on that chart I don't understand. If I have already run the jailbreak unlock on a 1.0.2 firmware iPhone, then wouldn't I already have the BSD subsystem and OpenSSH installed via the Installer.App? To upgrade to firmware 1.1.1 wouldn't I jump ahead a step?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Hmm... I'm still reluctant.

I read quite a few posts of people's iPhones went completely dead after a while of running 1.1.1. They all got that strange error that says to send in the phone for repair.

I'm going to wait a little while longer before I try it. Other than not being able to truely turn off EDGE (or at least that frickin annoying EDGE message), there's nothing else I really desire in the update.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

@ PG: you will still eventually have to install BSD and SSH because after restoring to 1.1.1, you'll essentially have "reformatted" the phone. Thus, everything on it is lost.

@ Kloan: where did you read those? I bet those are really rare cases.. maybe a little too much hacking or something.

and did you mean turning off edge natively? edge still can't be turned off without the services app and even after a reboot, it comes back on again... or is there somewhere I can disable it in the iphone?


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

jackyk said:


> @ PG: you will still eventually have to install BSD and SSH because after restoring to 1.1.1, you'll essentially have "reformatted" the phone. Thus, everything on it is lost.
> 
> @ Kloan: where did you read those? I bet those are really rare cases.. maybe a little too much hacking or something.
> 
> and did you mean turning off edge natively? edge still can't be turned off without the services app and even after a reboot, it comes back on again... or is there somewhere I can disable it in the iphone?


Just remove the edge network settings from your phone, voila not more edge services.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

kloan said:


> Hmm... I'm still reluctant.
> 
> I read quite a few posts of people's iPhones went completely dead after a while of running 1.1.1. They all got that strange error that says to send in the phone for repair.
> 
> I'm going to wait a little while longer before I try it. Other than not being able to truely turn off EDGE (or at least that frickin annoying EDGE message), there's nothing else I really desire in the update.


I've upgraded 6 iPhones to 1.1.1 (3 from a virgin state 1.0.2, 3 from a unlocked 1.0.2 state) and all have been successful (and have continued to work).


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

jackyk said:


> @ PG: you will still eventually have to install BSD and SSH because after restoring to 1.1.1, you'll essentially have "reformatted" the phone. Thus, everything on it is lost.


But according to the chart you posted, the BSD and SSH step is first...before even revirginizing the phone. That's what has me confused. Or should I take from this chart that since I already have BSD and SSH, I start with the revirginizer.

What were your experiences, jackyk and meleemark
You can PM me if you'd prefer.


----------



## ipodjon120 (Sep 21, 2007)

(( p g )) said:


> But according to the chart you posted, the BSD and SSH step is first...before even revirginizing the phone. That's what has me confused. Or should I take from this chart that since I already have BSD and SSH, I start with the revirginizer.
> 
> What were your experiences, jackyk and meleemark
> You can email me if you'd prefer.


I haven't done the virginizing steps yet, but from what I've read, once you are able to SSH into your iPhone (by installing, or already installed BSD and SSH), you can start the process by running the virginator script.


My two questions for everyone that I can't seem to find the answer to are:

1) How do you tell what method was used to unlock your iPhone if you didn't do the unlocking yourself?

2) Can you do a restore on a unlocked 1.0.2 phone and not end up re-locking the phone?


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a 1.0.1 unlocked iPhone using iUnlock from modmyiphone.com. Can I upgrade safely to 1.1.1 from any of your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## ipodjon120 (Sep 21, 2007)

(( p g )) said:


> But according to the chart you posted, the BSD and SSH step is first...before even revirginizing the phone. That's what has me confused. Or should I take from this chart that since I already have BSD and SSH, I start with the revirginizer.
> 
> What were your experiences, jackyk and meleemark
> You can email me if you'd prefer.


I think I get what you are asking now. You are able to install SSH using two methods. One from using iNdependence or two, from installing the packages from Installer.app. I read to use one or the other. Don't try to install both. Once you can establish a SSH connection to your iPhone you're golden.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh now I know what step you're referring to...


Yes, if you have BSD and SSH installed, you can skip that step. It only says to do that because in order to run Putty or WinSCP, you need those 2 to connect to the iphone to run the revirginizing stuff.

So yeah, skip the step if you have them installed. Then do the revirginizing stuff.

I didnt have either installed at first so I had to put them in in order to run Putty and WinSCP. So again, if you got them already- skip it!

and ipodjon: i dont know how to find it out.

and i think a restore in itunes will not re-lock your phone. the restore does not alter your baseband. but i dont know about 3rd party apps and such..


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> I have a 1.0.1 unlocked iPhone using iUnlock from modmyiphone.com. Can I upgrade safely to 1.1.1 from any of your experiences. Thanks.


AFAIK iUnlock is just the original precursor to the easier to use anySIM 1.0

You should be able to revirginize and update to 1.1.1, shouldn't you? I have no experience, but my only hangup would be that you're not on 1.0.2 yet


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

jackyk said:


> @ Kloan: where did you read those? I bet those are really rare cases.. maybe a little too much hacking or something.
> 
> and did you mean turning off edge natively? edge still can't be turned off without the services app and even after a reboot, it comes back on again... or is there somewhere I can disable it in the iphone?


I read it on modmyiphone then over on iLounge, some phones even without hacking, natively running 1.1.1 out of the box, came up with that error... so it's both.

I thought Apple officially added an option to turn EDGE off? They mentioned it in the update info.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Successfully updated my iPhone from 1.0.2 to firmware 1.1.1 (that was originally unlocked with AnySim 1.0.2). I had to first revirginize it, and then performed the unlock with anysim 1.1. Here are the guides that I used:

RevirginizingTool - iphone-elite - Google Code
  (Updated) Ultimate guide to unlock any iPhone 1.1.1 for free — winandmac.com

It took a couple of hours, and I followed the instructions exactly. Everything seems to be running fine on the Rogers network including the message waiting indicator.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Has anyone revirginized their iPhone from a Turbosim unlock? And if so, which method did you use?


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

MACinist said:


> Has anyone revirginized their iPhone from a Turbosim unlock? And if so, which method did you use?


Im not familiar with turbosim coz I havent used it but turbosim doesnt touch the baseband, right?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

To my understanding, the Turbsim method didn't alter the baseband...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

*TurboSIM and the 1.1.1 update*

Let me forewarn you, this was a gamble and could of been one of the stupidest things I have ever done but thankfully it wasn't. I was pretty sure that the TurboSim method didn't alter Baseband. So theoretically, I figured that all I had to do was a) restore b) update c) activate again. This sounded too easy and I couldn't find anything online to verify for those who used a TurboSIM to unlock in 1.0.2. Here's what happened:

OS: 10.5
iTunes: 7.4.2
iPhone: 1.0.2 unlocked via T-Sim

1) Removed TSIM/Rogers card.
2) Inserted original ATT card. (just in case)
3) Ran restore and update. 
- Itunes started doing it's thing.
- "Activate iPhone / connect to iTunes screen" on iPhone. 
- "Welcome to Your New iPhone / Let's get started:" screen in iTunes message popped up. Really relieved at this point that the update did not make the phone inoperable.
4) Downloaded and installed iNdependence 1.2.5:
iNdependence cannot activate or jailbreak a phone which has the stock version of the 1.1.1 firmware on it. In order to use the functionality in iNdependence, you must first downgrade to 1.0.2, then perform a special upgrade back to 1.1.1 instructions that are included and pretty easy. 
- since my iPhone was upgraded to 1.1.1 when you do the restore, I had to downgrade the firmware to 1.0.2. Again, iNdependence provides easy and clear instructions.
- then you upgrade to 1.1.1 with easy provided instructions so that you can activate/jailbreak the phone. It installs SSH during the process and you can conveniently choose to change your root password as well so no one can hack (which i did) from default.
- then you activate your phone with the instructions provided. 
- as well, you can jailbreak (wasn't necessary to get phone working but necessary to install 3rd party apps).
5) Took out my ATT sim and placed back my Turbo/Rogers SIM, turned it on and it WORKED!!! I'm updated and Tubosim'd by ONLY using iNdependence. No revirginizing required. Rogers shows up and all functionality seems to be working. Total time: 30 mins and no code changing.


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

MACinist said:


> Let me forewarn you, this was a gamble and could of been one of the stupidest things I have ever done but thankfully it wasn't. I was pretty sure that the TurboSim method didn't alter Baseband. So theoretically, I figured that all I had to do was a) restore b) update c) activate again. This sounded too easy and I couldn't find anything online to verify for those who used a TurboSIM to unlock in 1.0.2. Here's what happened:
> 
> OS: 10.5
> iTunes: 7.4.2
> ...


Wonder about iNdependence 1.3 ?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I believe it's in beta... didn't bother trying.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

Can someone clarify whether I can restore my iPhone through iTunes to 1.1.1 in order to re-unlock it or will it automatically update me to 1.1.2?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

GrapeApe said:


> Can someone clarify whether I can restore my iPhone through iTunes to 1.1.1 in order to re-unlock it or will it automatically update me to 1.1.2?


It 1.1.2 is already out? I thought later this week with the launch of European phones. Any case, when you do a restore, it also automatically updates your software to current.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

MACinist said:


> It 1.1.2 is already out? I thought later this week with the launch of European phones. Any case, when you do a restore, it also automatically updates your software to current.


I don't think it is out yet, but I have to be sure before updating my phone.

They often coincide iTunes releases with iPod/iPhone updates.


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

MACinist said:


> Let me forewarn you, this was a gamble and could of been one of the stupidest things I have ever done but thankfully it wasn't. I was pretty sure that the TurboSim method didn't alter Baseband. So theoretically, I figured that all I had to do was a) restore b) update c) activate again. This sounded too easy and I couldn't find anything online to verify for those who used a TurboSIM to unlock in 1.0.2. Here's what happened:
> 
> OS: 10.5
> iTunes: 7.4.2
> ...





tried to do 1.1.1 and phone now says activate iPhone...incorrect simm
insert an unlocked and valid simm to activate phone....help ?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Do you have a previously activated TurboSIM?


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Can someone offer -- WHY would you need to upgrade from 1.0.2 to 1.1.1?

i.e. what features does the upgrade include that we might need? I hear that when you do do that upgrade you lose the # of calls/emails you are shown in that red circle...and I like that feature (my own iPhone is still 1.0.2) and at this point, dont' know why I'd ever upgrade?

Jim


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

MACinist said:


> Do you have a previously activated TurboSIM?


I'm not certain what a "turbo" sim is but yes it was working with Rogers..


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> Can someone offer -- WHY would you need to upgrade from 1.0.2 to 1.1.1?
> 
> i.e. what features does the upgrade include that we might need? I hear that when you do do that upgrade you lose the # of calls/emails you are shown in that red circle...and I like that feature (my own iPhone is still 1.0.2) and at this point, dont' know why I'd ever upgrade?
> 
> Jim


I was mostly interested in the volume upgrades as bor business I used the speakerphone extensively and it was so low volumed.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

JVRudnick said:


> Can someone offer -- WHY would you need to upgrade from 1.0.2 to 1.1.1?
> 
> i.e. what features does the upgrade include that we might need? I hear that when you do do that upgrade you lose the # of calls/emails you are shown in that red circle...and I like that feature (my own iPhone is still 1.0.2) and at this point, dont' know why I'd ever upgrade?
> 
> Jim


-double spacebar tap for a period
-higher speakerphone and general volume
-double tap home button for iTunes controls
-stability fixes in Mobile Safari
-iTunes Wifi Store (though this is the lowest on my list of reasons)


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

-video output to NTSC and PAL (but need to purchase a video connector from Apple).


----------

